# Tayda has hammered copper



## Robert (Feb 4, 2020)

125B Style Aluminum Diecast Enclosure Copper Hammer
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 4, 2020)

It's Hammer Time!


----------



## HamishR (Feb 4, 2020)

Reminds me of a '70s fireplace.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 4, 2020)

Now you can really do a basic audio clone!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 5, 2020)

damn, and i just finished the board for a shin's dumbloid. tayda has had an opportunity since nov to get all of mammoth electronics's business, they should really be rolling out all kinds of new stuff.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 5, 2020)

btw i also saw that they have something called "matte black sand"


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm just waitin' on the next 15% off sale.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 5, 2020)

I wonder if "matte black sand" is the texture black that Hammond use?  I used texture black powder coat on a couple of motorcycles I did up and it looks amazing.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 5, 2020)

HamishR said:


> I wonder if "matte black sand" is the texture black that Hammond use?  I used texture black powder coat on a couple of motorcycles I did up and it looks amazing.


I ordered one. It's a nice finish, and exactly as described - matt black.


----------

